# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  υλικά για cantenna. εγκρίνετε;

## sfranky

Πήγα σήμερα αθήνα να αγοράσω μερικά από τα υλικά για την καντένα που θα φτιάξω. Στέλνω μια φωτό γιατί κάτι δε μου πάει καλά με τον συνδετήρα . Έκτος του οτι δε ξέρω αν είναι αυτός 100%, έχει μια πλαστική προεξοχή που φοβάμαι οτι μπορεί να χαλάει τη δουλειά. Επίσης, το σύρμα που πήρα (4μμ) μου παραφαίνεται χοντρό σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο στο συνδετήρα. Κολλάει αυτό το πράγμα με καλάι ; (δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ!)
σας ευχαριστώ!
Σωτήρης

----------


## MAuVE

> Πήγα σήμερα αθήνα να αγοράσω μερικά από τα υλικά για την καντένα που θα φτιάξω....
> Κολλάει αυτό το πράγμα με καλάι ; (δεν έχω ξαναχρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ!)


Μιά χαρά είναι και να μας πείς από που και πόσο τον πήρες. 
Προσοχή μόνο θέλει στο να υπολογίσεις το συνολικό μήκος του μονοπόλου από την φλάντζα του συνδετήρα και όχι από την άκρη του pin. Γιά να ταιριάξεις το σύρμα στο εσωτερικό του pin θα πρέπει να λιμάρεις το πρώτο. Ενα κολλητήρι 16-25W είναι ότι πρέπει γιά να τα κολλήσεις

----------


## wiresounds

Για την candena που έφτιαξα, είχα αγοράσει το μικρό και φθηνό κολλητήρι των 30watt από Practiker με, αν θυμάμαι καλά, 8 euro ή κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## sfranky

Ωραία ! Η φλάντζα λοιπόν είναι το τετραγωνικό μεταλλικό κομμάτι με τις τρύπες για τις βίδες ε? δεν είχα ιδέα τί είναι , όταν το διάβασα στο tutorial. Τώρα μένει αν μάθω τί είναι τα πριτσίνια ! τα χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε με τον συνδετήρα που πήρα; έχω πάρει μόνο 4 βίδες με τα παξιμάδια τους. 
Τον συνδετήρα τον πήρα από τον Κατουμά, 3? . Το σύρμα 4mm , το πήρα από τους αφους Ρεππα σε μια κάθετο στην Αθηνάς αρκετά χαμηλά. ( το λέω γιατί στην Αθηνάς που μου πανε όλοι (οι του κατουμά κτλ) οτι θα βρώ, δε βρήκα ούτε ένα μαγαζί που να χει.)

Επιπλέον, για να δω αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα λιμάρω το σύρμα ώστε να γίνει στην άκρη του ίδιο με τη μεταλλική ακρούλα του συνδετήρα; καλά, και πόσο καλά θα στερεωθεί με το καλάι πάνω;; δε θα σπάει με το παραμικρό;
και τώρα Η χαζή ερώτηση (να με συγχωρέσετε, όπως είπα ειμαι ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ άσχετος - με όλα τα σχετικά αθλήματα)
Να υποθέσω οτι θέλει υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες ο χαλκός για να λιώσει, οπότε με το κολλητήρι δε λιώνει, για να έλιωνα αυτόν και όχι το καλάι πάνω του...; Δηλαδή, αν έλιωνα τον χαλκό, δε θα στερεωνόταν καλύτερα πάνω σ'όλο αυτό το πράγμα;

----------


## MAuVE

> Ωραία ! Η φλάντζα λοιπόν είναι το τετραγωνικό μεταλλικό κομμάτι με τις τρύπες για τις βίδες ε?


Ακριβώς.





> Τώρα μένει αν μάθω τί είναι τα πριτσίνια ! τα χρειάζομαι οπωσδήποτε με τον συνδετήρα που πήρα; έχω πάρει μόνο 4 βίδες με τα παξιμάδια τους.


Αφού έχεις βίδες, βάλε βίδες (με τα κεφάλια μέσα στο κουτί) γιατί τα πριτσίνια γιά να εκτονωθούν θέλουν πριτσιναδόρο που δεν έχεις και δεν αξίζει η επιβάρυνση του να αγοράσεις.




> ( το λέω γιατί στην Αθηνάς που μου πανε όλοι (οι του κατουμά κτλ) οτι θα βρώ, δε βρήκα ούτε ένα μαγαζί που να χει.)


Ναι είναι η κλασσική απάντηση όταν θέλουν να ξεφορτωθούν κάποιον.

[/quote] Επιπλέον, για να δω αν κατάλαβα καλά, θα λιμάρω το σύρμα ώστε να γίνει στην άκρη του ίδιο με τη μεταλλική ακρούλα του συνδετήρα; καλά, και πόσο καλά θα στερεωθεί με το καλάι πάνω;; δε θα σπάει με το παραμικρό;[/quote]

Δεν φαίνεται καλά από τη γωνία που το φωτογράφισες, αλλά το pin δεν έχει τρύπα στο κέντρο; Αν ναι, τότε να το λιμάρεις τόσο ώστε να μπαίνει και να σφηνώνει. Αν όχι, δες την πατέντα με τον πόλο της πρίζας σούκο http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=




> Να υποθέσω οτι θέλει υψηλότερες θερμοκρασίες ο χαλκός για να λιώσει, οπότε με το κολλητήρι δε λιώνει, για να έλιωνα αυτόν και όχι το καλάι πάνω του...; Δηλαδή, αν έλιωνα τον χαλκό, δε θα στερεωνόταν καλύτερα πάνω σ'όλο αυτό το πράγμα;


Ο χαλκός γιά να λιώσει θέλει οξυγόνο-ασετυλίνη. Σε τέτοια θερμοκρασία το πλαστικό θα είχε πάρει φωτιά. Ξέχνα το.

Αυτό που θα κάνεις είναι: 
α) Προσαρμόζεις με τον α ή β τρόπο το μονόπολο στο συνδετήρα έτσι ώστε να κάθεται στην σωστή θέση μόνο του (χωρίς να το κρατάς)
β) Γανώνεις το κολλητήρι, δηλαδή λιώνεις λίγη κόλληση στη μύτη του ώστε να μεταδίδει πιό ευκολα τη θερμότητα. Αν λιώσεις περισσότερη και κάνει "δάκρυ" το τινάζεις ή το αφαιρείς με ένα υγρό χαρτάκι, πανάκι κ.λ.π
γ) Στερεώνεις, από τη φλάτζα, το συνδετήρα-μονόπολο σταθερά σε κατακόρυφη θέση (μία μέγγενη είναι ότι πρέπει).
δ) Ακουμπάς το κολλητήρι στο σημείο συναρμογής (ένωση) του pin και του σύρματος ώστε να ζεσταίνει και τα δύο ταυτόχρονα.
ε) Αφήνεις να περάσουν τρία δευτερόλεπτα (μετράς μέχρι το τρία αργά, ή μέχρι το πέντε γρήγορα). Δεν το αφήνεις με τις ώρες γιατί θα λιώσει το πλαστικό που περιβάλει το pin. Η κόλληση λυώνει στούς 220 βαθμούς Κελσίου και το πλαστικό αρχίζει να μαλακώνει από τους 70.
στ) Ακουμπάς την κόλληση στο σημείο συναρμογής του pin και του σύρματος από την *άλλη* πλευρά από αυτή του κολληριού. ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όχι την κόλληση κατευθείαν στο κολλητήρι.
ζ) Αν τα έχεις κάνει εως εδώ καλά, η κόλληση θα λιώσει και θα την "ρουφήξει" η συναρμογή. Αν όχι, αφήνεις να κρυώσει ο συνδετήρας και ξαναδοκιμάζεις προσέχοντας το κολλητήρι να ζεσταίνει pin και σύρμα ταυτόχρονα. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να σου συμβεί είναι να έχει ζεσταθεί μόνο το ένα μέρος, οπότε θα έχεις αυτό που είναι γνωστό με την ονομασία "ψυχρή κόλληση"

Καλή επιτυχία

Οι παραπάνω ερωταποκρίσεις ας προστεθούν και στο FAQ

----------


## sfranky

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες!
το pin του συνδετήρα δεν έχει τρύπα μέσα οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον πόλο της σούκο. Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής: αυτό που μου λες γίνεται με ακριβώς τα ίδια βήματα και στην περίπτωση της σούκο;;;
δηλαδή, όπως φαίνεται, ο πόλος καπακώνει εντελώς το πιν μαζί με το άσπρο πλαστικό περίβλημα , οπότε δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πραγματική επαφή για να βάλω το κολλητήρι !?
(και τώρα λίγη φαντασία ασχέτου: αφού είναι κούφιος ο πόλος της σούκο, να μη βάλω το καλάι να κλάψει (με λυγμούς) εκει μέσα και να χώσω μετά τον συνδετήρα με το πιν; δε θα δουλέψει με τίποτα; )
 ::

----------


## MAuVE

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες!
> το pin του συνδετήρα δεν έχει τρύπα μέσα οπότε θα χρησιμοποιήσω τον πόλο της σούκο. Το πρόβλημά μου τώρα είναι το εξής: αυτό που μου λες γίνεται με ακριβώς τα ίδια βήματα και στην περίπτωση της σούκο;;;
> δηλαδή, όπως φαίνεται, ο πόλος καπακώνει εντελώς το πιν μαζί με το άσπρο πλαστικό περίβλημα , οπότε δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πραγματική επαφή για να βάλω το κολλητήρι !?
> (και τώρα λίγη φαντασία ασχέτου: αφού είναι κούφιος ο πόλος της σούκο, να μη βάλω το καλάι να κλάψει (με λυγμούς) εκει μέσα και να χώσω μετά τον συνδετήρα με το πιν; δε θα δουλέψει με τίποτα; )
> :roll:


Tι διάμετρο έχει το pin ;

Οι πρίζες σούκο έχουν ονομαστική ένταση 16A. Ως εκ τούτου πρέπει να συνδέονται σε αγωγούς διατομής 2,5 τετ. χιλ. (καρρέ)
Οι απλές διπολικές είναι 10A και 1,5 τετ. χιλ. αντίστοιχα.

Ψάξε να βρείς μία διπολική πρίζα που έχει πόλους με μικρότερη τρύπα.

Αφού περάσεις τον πόλο στο pin, αν το πλαστικό ενοχλεί πάρε ένα κοπίδι και κόψε το, τοποθέτησέ το στη μέγγενη οριζόντια. Ο πόλος να είναι έτσι ώστε η τρύπα της βίδας σύσφυξης του καλωδίου να είναι προς τα επάνω. Ζεσταίνεις τον πόλο από κάτω και μετά τα 3 δεύτερα βάζεις την κόλληση μέσα στην τρύπα από πάνω. Η κόλληση θα λυώσει και η τρύπα θα τη ρουφάει συνεχώς. Μην αφήσεις να ρουφήξει πολύ γιατί θα δείς να κάνει δάκρυ από κάτω. Αν το κάνει, πάρε μία ψιλή λίμα και αφαίρεσε το επιπλέον

----------


## sdd

> Ψάξε να βρείς μία διπολική πρίζα που έχει πόλους με μικρότερη τρύπα


Yparxei kapoio link pou na perigrafei pws ypologizoume to mhkos gia koufious agwgous - h sxetika megalhs diametrou? 
Akoma kai gia pio lepta syrmata, to mhkos einai ligotero apo to thewrhtiko L/4 

An loipon xrhsimopoihsoume to polo apo mia mikrh dipolikh priza, pws ypologozetai to swsto mhkos?




PS: 
An interesting design for a patch antenna (LH Circular Polarised !!!) - easy to make
To idio design xrhsimopooun polles emporikes keraies

http://www.qsl.net/k3tz/7n1jvw.html

To PDF:
http://www.qsl.net/k3tz/images/7n1jvw.pdf

Arxika htan patch feed gia 80cm dish

----------


## MAuVE

> Yparxei kapoio link pou na perigrafei pws ypologizoume to mhkos gia koufious agwgous - h sxetika megalhs diametrou? 
> Akoma kai gia pio lepta syrmata, to mhkos einai ligotero apo to thewrhtiko L/4


Δες εδώ γιά τον τύπο από το βιβλίο του Craus Antennas http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php? ... highlight=

Επίσης το ARRL Antenna Book έχει κάποιο γράφημα. Site στο internet δεν έχω βρεί. Υπάρχει όμως κάποιο πρόγραμμα γιά κεραίες σε DOS που σου δίνει την σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου συναρτήσει μήκους και εξωτερικής διαμέτρου. 

Κούφιος ή συμπαγής ο κύλινδρος δεν έχει διαφορά λόγω του επιδερμικού φαινομένου.

----------


## sfranky

Γειά σας και πάλι !
Επανήλθα δριμύτερος με... μια φωτογραφία με το πιν και τον πόλο, για να δείτε τα μεγέθη τους. (ναι οκ προχωράει κάπως αργά το πρότζεκτ)

Ρε παιδιά, ρωτάω από δω ρωτάω από κει (καλά, οχι και τους πλέον ειδικούς βέβαια) και μου λένε οτι δεν υπάρχουν πόλοι διαφορετικού μεγέθους!
Αυτός που έχω (φωτό) είναι ψιλομεγάλος σε σχέση με το πιν.. Τί κάνω;
αν έκοβα το άσπρο πλαστικό στον συνδετήρα και έβαζα καλάι γύρω γύρω ώστε να συνδεθεί με την άκρη του πόλου...; ::  (λέμε τώρα..)
ευχαριστώ ! [/img]

----------


## cp

Δοκίμασε κουτί από μπύρα CERES ROYAL (μπλε σκούρο) από τον Βασιλόπουλο. Πολύ καλό για αυτή τη δουλειά. Για ακριβείς διαστάσεις δες αυτό το calculator

http://www.saunalahti.fi/elepal/antenna2calc.php

 ::

----------


## sfranky

για ΜΟΝΟΠΟΛΟ ?!?!?!?!  ::

----------


## jabarlee

Σήμερα πήρα μια συσκευασία 3x1,5 lt. CocaCola. μαζί έχουν ένα μεταλλικό κουτί, ιδανικό για cantenna! Προλάβετε!

----------


## dti

Φαίνεται να είναι όντως ιδανικό σε διάμετρο. Το τίμησα κι εγώ λοιπόν δεόντως  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Σήμερα πήρα μια συσκευασία 3x1,5 lt. CocaCola. μαζί έχουν ένα μεταλλικό κουτί, ιδανικό για cantenna! Προλάβετε!





> Το τίμησα κι εγώ λοιπόν δεόντως


Χμμ. Δεν τα μποϊκοτάρουμε αυτά πλέον ;  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Αποτελεί ή όχι προδοσία η πώληση Ελληνικού πετρελαίου στους Τούρκους ;
Εξαρτάται από την τιμή πωλήσεως.
Ισχύει και για την αγορά Coca-Cola.

----------

